# iTunes Music Store



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Something has happened to the iTunes Music Store. There is an endless feedback loop between the Country Warning and a list of flags. There are blank spaces for 2 more flags though. 
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

See what you mean, but I think the space was there before. Anyway, it would be perfect for Canada and Ireland.....


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i have the same loop happening as well - 

perhaps canadas launch may be this tuesday!

im not sure of who the other country would be.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

This change happened tonight sometime. I can't access the music store itself. The same thing happened right before the European stores came on line.


----------



## Phazer80s (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting. The warning screen looks different, too. This is reminiscent of the day the iTMS was introduced to 'all those other countries' last month.

Something's brewing and it ain't Maxwell House.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tuesday is the 23rd... the day the new U2 album is released..... that's my bet.   

I'm getting the infinite loop as well.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

You can access the store if you use the search bar. It will find what you search for, but you don't get the front page. 

Has this been reported on any of the Mac Rumour sites?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

No... as usual.. .you heard it first hear on ehMac.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I submitted something to MacRumours, anyone else wanna try AppleInsiders or some other appropriate page?


MOre

[ November 20, 2004, 12:18 AM: Message edited by: Carex ]


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

10.30 in BC and I also have infinite loop. Repaired permissions and chucked plist to no avail and also checked other accts on comp all the same. Then I thot mmmm the music store is supposta be up and runnin this month. This hasta been why this is happening. You know cause macs never screw up right........uh I said right..........!!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

don't worry its not screwed up, just changing for the better... stay tuned


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

so is it or is it not the store come to town???


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

I posted at maccentral to see if somebody would confirn this strange behavior. I dont think I can go to bed tonight. I dont wanna miss anything.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

* There are blank spaces for 2 more flags though. 
* 

That has always been there. (Well ever since they posted all those new countries anyway)

I'm using the US site (logged in with an american account) and I'm not getting any of this looping people are talking about.

But the apple site isn't acting strange or looking any different than normal so I'm sure nothing will be happening tonight. I think it will happen on tuesday too...with the U2 release...Canada and Ireland added to the list.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for that Pamela. I wasn't familiar with the flag page, since after the flag page, those without access were taken to the front page of the store.


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is a fun message I got from iTunes. Guess we are getting very close.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That blue button should read "Change Underpants" for some of the posters here









It's getting close.....


----------



## ajblois (Sep 25, 2004)

I notice that the appearance of the "The Music Store isn't available in your country yet" (or whatever it says) has changed....Maybe that too is a sign of things to come...


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I check back every so often waiting for the appearance of Canada between Belgium and Deutschland. Not happening yet. Tuesday it could be. 

I anyone connected to apple or advertising agencies that has been given a clue as to the 23rd or 30th?


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

> I anyone connected to apple or advertising agencies that has been given a clue as to the 23rd or 30th?


What makes those 2 days so special??


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

> What makes those 2 days so special??


Hello,

They are both Tuesdays.

James


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

The launch will be on November 30th - but not necessarily with all of the labels on board. Probably 3 out of the 5 majors will start on the 30th. There are still deals being made with regards to pricing - how much the labels charge itunes vs. how much itunes will charge.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks iChard. So I guess we will be getting the debut of 1/2 a store. Hopefully the others will come on board soon after. Any word on the indie labels or are they a different kettle of fish.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Bajan -- what item did you request?


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Check this link out.

http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/images/flag_canada.jpg


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

> Bajan -- what item did you request?


Funny enough, I was in the UK store and did a seach for Vertigo by U2.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

howdy,

I work with an indie label/management company (Bumstead) and i can confirm that our catalogue will be available on ITunes. However, there's no guarantee that all releases will be there from opening day on Nov. 30th

We are (although not a done deal) actually working on a promotional spin with one of our new acts BOY and a promotional free download...nice to know there's are immediate opportunies for home grown talent.

How is this for a spin....band is managed by us but signed to MapleMusic which are distributed by Universal. Simply said, we did not negotiate directly with Apple....but our music will be there.

It will be nice to have at least one mac compatible on line music store in this country! 


cheers
ants


----------



## idextrus (May 12, 2003)

http://www.forbes.com/technology/feeds/general/2004/11/22/generalmacobserver_2004_11_22_eng-macobserver_eng-macobserver_161545_6475827253216415018.html?partner=yahoo&referrer=


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Well Tuesday the 23rd has come and (almost) gone with the U2 release, but no Canadian launch.

Guess it's next Tuesday


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

motoyen, that's pretty exciting to see that link. And it's the real thing too. I changed the word canada to spain and france and their flags popped up too


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

OK newb question here... Are all of Apple's major releases done on Tuesdays or is there another reason Tuesday is important in this case?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

No iTMS today yet....  

But I can see The Complete U2 in the US store....  

Oh, I have to buy it. There are so many other remixes, superb quality recordings of rare concerts and some never released songs I've never heard. 

I was so hoping it was going to be today.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Yes young grasshopper (yardarm51) if you are new to the Apple scene, new products are commonly released on Tuesdays. Watch a keynote, via QuickTime (live), for real excitement. I believe the next MacWorld will be at the beginning of January.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I am a bit disappointed that we didn't get iTMS Canada today but it's consistent with Apple's release dates I guess. What I mean is, notice how when Apple says something will be available in the summer, it usually means September 20th or something like that. In this case, a launch in November means November 30th... Technically they are not lying but I do get disappointed.

Just a small rant.

Cheers,

Sander


----------



## quadraphonic (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah.. the keynote's are very cool. Jobs does a great 'job' of presenting. They usually reveal a whole whack of new products.

For sure we'll see tiger this year, maybe some flash-based iPods. Anyone think G5 PBs will make it out by then?


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

I, too, was disappointed to not have the iTMS today, but like many people here have said, Apple did promise sometime in November, so we're still on track.

On a side note, I think we will be seeing Tiger, but also a strong possibility of upgraded Powerbooks or even the PB G5, given that IBM is working on a low-power version of the chip.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Tuesdays is also when new audio/video are released...check the new & upcoming release boards when entering an HMV....


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

A Macfixit article on why there's a refusal to load iTMS outside of the official countries:

http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20041124030740156


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

OK. This is a real stretch. But I thought I'd add to the mounting evidence of a 30 Nov iTMS launch. I just received an email from my "local" Mac store inviting me to yet another of their regular seminars run by Apple reps about one thing or another. This one is scheduled for 2 Dec and contained in the invite was this little snippet:

"Buy your music online via the iTunes Music Store, manage it with iTunes, take it with you with iPod and broadcast wirelessly throughout your home with Airport Express"

It's weak, I know. But it still adds just a little bit more credibility to the idea of iTMS being available in Canada on 30 Nov.


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

> Tuesdays is also when new audio/video are released...check the new & upcoming release boards when entering an HMV....


I live in Japan where game, music and video releases are all on Thursdays. However my question is answered.


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

Notice the latest change in ITMS window.
Now you cant get out of the "ITMS is not available in your country" message window. The list of country flags will not show up. Obviously they are updating the flags to incude Canada's.
WoooHooooooooo


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

anyone know where you'll be able to buy prepaid cards in canada yet? I assume futureshop and bestbuy?

and re: above post. I'm surprised they are doing changes today. Isn't it supposed to be a HUGE holiday in the States?? Don't tell me Jobs is making them work on a holiday! LOL!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I bet you will be able to buy them at Best Buy, but I dont think future shop will jump on board. They have there own music download site Bonfire.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

maybe, but if they are not available at future shop then what about us out west? Where will we be able to buy them?


----------



## mr.muggles (Jul 27, 2004)

You will probably be able to buy them from your local Apple retailer.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

what about zellars? wallmart? I dont know who all carries them in the states. But I assume this would be like prepaid phone cards where you can buy them almost everywhere


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Retailers make sense. Duh. Don't know why I didn't think of that.

Target sells them in the states. I don't know who else does though.

I'd rather drive to the Target in Bellingham and use the American itunes store then step foot in ANY Walmart. EVER. I can say the same for Zellers too really.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I would love to see them at grocery stores, corner stores, gas stations. I would love to be able to throw on the grocery list 20 songs.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

iTunes sells prepaid cards and gift certificates online from iTMS.

Also, best buy owns future shop. I suspect they will sell whatever they can make a profit on (although one would think there isn't much margin on gift certificates).


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*iTunes sells prepaid cards and gift certificates online from iTMS.* 

noooooo, reallly?

I don't have a credit card. That doesn't help me obviously. Hence the reason I'm trying to find out where they will sell *prepaid* cards. If I had a credit card I'd just set up an account on itunes!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Maybe if any Americans are here, they can tell us the types of stores that sell the prepaid cards.


----------



## iBaller (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm only half american, but I know they sell them at Target and Best Buy.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Hey Pamela, out west London Drugs will probably have them. I bet Zellers will too, since they sell iPods. Dunno if you have Chapters (its a big box book store), but since they sell iPods too...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

mmmmhhhhh....London Drugs.....me likey London Drugs! That would be great!!

Yes, we have Chapters, but I've never seen an ipod there.

And poopoo on Zellers. The burbs can keep it.


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi, Indigo (the owner of Chapters) is planning to partner with Apple to promote the iTunes Music Store. They will also sell iPods, so I think that there's a good chance that they'll sell iTms giftcards as well.

beagleyguy


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

Well.........does anybody else have this latest strange behavior????


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

me


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

T.Y.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I was also sent a link from a local reseller for a seminar on Dec 7 that offered a tutorial on purchasing music from the iTunes music store and using your iPod. If this is supposed to be under NDA protection, its seems as its the worst kept secret. Do retailers already hae promo materials? I've built up quite a repoir with the University Comp sales manager. I forgot to ask him. Poop!

Brian


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Today's Globe & Mail says iTunes only days away!!!


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

yep. it's still slated for nov. 30th release. with some of the majors still hammering out deals today! it will be interesting to see how many of the major labels will be on board come launch day!


----------



## supermeera (Jun 25, 2004)

Though you guys might be interested in this one.. 
<a href="http://www.globetechnology.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20041125.witunz1125/BNStory/Technology/" target="_blank">Apple to press play on iTunes in Canada
</a> 

As a brand new iPod owner, I'm excited!


----------



## haiggy (Jan 7, 2002)

Brainstrained has already mentioned that article.


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Reading these posts is hilarious. It is nearly identical to what was going on at the beginning of the month on any gaming site prior to Halo 2 being released! Once it is opened there will be a couple of hours of nearly zero posting and then Whammo! in comes the flood of ethusiastic "We finally got it!" posts. I love it. I miss getting all worked up prior to Christmas when I was in elementary school. Now I just get worked up over different stuff. ITMS, Halo2 etc etc. What can I say... I'm a complete consumerist.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

It's the little things that keep us going I guess. Two more days (perhaps 1). Thanks for all the insider information.


----------

